

Clickpass enables Hotmail, Yahoo, Google and Facebook through OpenID - petenixey
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/26/clickpass-adds-google-facebook-yahoo-and-hotmail-to-its-openid-gateway/

======
kirse
Is there any reason why Clickpass is _better_ than the solution of choosing a
base password and then simply modifying that based on the websites I visit?

For example, "computer" is my base password, and for [f]aceboo[k] it would be
"computer-fk". This isn't how I do it, of course, but it's a similar process
that only requires me to memorize one password and take 5 extra seconds to
tack on any additional characters.

If someone can justify the number of privacy issues -- and let's be honest
here, any determined and skilled hacker WILL compromise these high-value
systems -- over my few extra seconds I will glady sign up for Clickpass.

Edit: And just to clarify, I'm not trying to knock Clickpass here, I'm
seriously asking about what is the real benefit of this system over mine.

~~~
petenixey
Hi Kirse, The value with Clickpass is not just in its privacy and security but
how easy it makes it to sign up for a site.

We've found that most people don't want to have to use any password anywhere
so we're concentrating on making sure they can get on with what they need to
do without doing so and that doing that is easy for a site to support - Peter
Nixey (Clickpass co-founder)

------
ajross
I went to clickpass.com, selected "log in using my Google account", entered
the password at the google page I was bounced to, and now see:

"Warning! This website is registered with Google to make authorization
requests, but has not been configured to send requests securely. We recommend
that you continue the process only if you trust the following destination"

Seems like if you're going to make a business out of this, splatting a big
warning like that in front of your users may be something worth fixing.

~~~
immad
You would be amazed at how much time I have spent trying to remove that
warning. But yes, I will fix it!

Here is my question regarding the issue on google groups, just in case any of
you have an idea: [http://groups.google.com/group/google-help-
dataapi/browse_th...](http://groups.google.com/group/google-help-
dataapi/browse_thread/thread/5893816ff68a689e)

I think I am just going to write a python script to do it instead.

~~~
immad
I have fixed it!

No more warning. Thanks for your patience.

